# Flat Panel Monitor won't turn on



## Jsos16 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a flat panel monitor and for what ever reason all the sudden the thing won't turn on and shows no signs of life. The power adapter is good and can work with another monitor. Its not the backlight either. When i have it plugged in there are literally no signs of life. The power LED itself won't even turn on. Any recommendations?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSF

If you tried a different power cord and still have no signs of life I would say the thing has died on ya :sayno: 

I would either take it to a certified technician that repairs monitors or just throw it out. I strongly suggest not to try to repair yourself.


----------



## Jsos16 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Can i fix it myself?*

I appreciate the sound advice but was looking to try and tinker with it myself before brining it in.

I opened it up and everything looks to be completely intact, no bad solderings or crack in the board or any broken components I wasn't sure if there was any kind of fuse or reset internally. Does anyone know of another website perhaps that offers advice for my given situation?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Well it could be a capacitor its power supply (the DC inverter)


----------

